# Lens for Wedding



## mandabec (Mar 19, 2008)

A friend of mine is begging me to take her wedding pics.  What lens to you wedding pros tend to use?

Thanks!


----------



## JIP (Mar 19, 2008)

Well lets see... Pros you say...

The base selection would be

14-24 2.8 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/520635-USA/Nikon_2163_AF_S_Zoom_Nikkor_14_24mm.html

24-70 2.8 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/520637-USA/Nikon_2164_AF_S_Zoom_Nikkor_24_70mm.html

70-200VR 2.8 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/274780-USA/Nikon_2139_70_200mm_f_2_8D_VR_G_AFS.html

A couple of specialty lenses 

10.5 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/300487-USA/Nikon_2148_10_5mm_f_2_8G_ED_DX.html

Nice macro for ring shots

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/66987-USA/Nikon_1987_60mm_f_2_8D_Macro_Autofocus.html

There are others that would work but that is a general selection.


----------



## judson (Mar 19, 2008)

The only thing I would disagree with JIP is that I have a 17-55 2.8 that I have found very useful.  My next lens purchase may well be 24-70 2.8vr.    The 85 1.4 is something else I would think about too.


----------



## JIP (Mar 19, 2008)

judson said:


> The only thing I would disagree with JIP is that I have a 17-55 2.8 that I have found very useful. My next lens purchase may well be 24-70 2.8vr. The 85 1.4 is something else I would think about too.


 
That used to be my choice but now that the 14-24 is out along with the other 2 lenses I named you have everything from 14-200 covered.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 19, 2008)

For a 30D...the ideal wedding kit is usually the EF-S 17-55 F2.8 IS and the 70-200 F2.8 L IS.

Maybe add the EF-S 10-22mm for a wide view, maybe add a macro for close up detail shots and maybe add an ultra fast prime...F1.4


----------



## JIP (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry bad suggestions on my part.  It seems I ignored your sig stating all of the CANON gear you have.


----------



## judson (Mar 20, 2008)

The best suggestion might be to switch to Nikon!


----------



## mandabec (Mar 20, 2008)

Big MikeFor a 30D...the ideal wedding kit is usually the EF-S 17-55 F2.8 IS and the 70-200 F2.8 L IS.

Maybe add the EF-S 10-22mm for a wide view, maybe add a macro for close up detail shots and maybe add an ultra fast prime...F1.4 
  Thanks for the help if I was only going to buy one new lens which would you suggest?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, of the ones I mentioned...the 17-55 F2.8 IS would be the most useful in the most situations.

An alternative might be the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8 or the Sigma 18-50mm F2.8.  They are both good lenses and about half the price of the Canon.  I've got the Tamron because I just couldn't afford the Canon...but I do plan to upgrade.

Don't forget that you will need backup equipment if you are going to be responsible for shooting someones wedding.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

I have bags full of lens, but I use only two in most cases.  The 70-200 2.8IS, and the 35 mm 1.4, which you couldn't pry loose from my cold dead hands.


----------



## mandabec (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I do plan to have a backup. My husband has been borrowing my camera forever so we are about to buy him the 40D and plus I have my 35mm.


----------



## JIP (Mar 20, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> I have bags full of lens, but I use only two in most cases. The 70-200 2.8IS, and the 35 mm 1.4, which you couldn't pry loose from my cold dead hands.


 

 This I can totally agree with that would be a great combination of lenses to have on your bag.  I personally have the Nikon version of the 70-200 and would like to have then Nikon version of the 35 I know it is an excellent lens.  As far as the switch to Nikon comment I being a Nikon person am  big Nikon supporter but I think if someone is happy with Canon they don't need someone to try and push them into a new system.


----------



## msf (May 1, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> For a 30D...the ideal wedding kit is usually the EF-S 17-55 F2.8 IS and the 70-200 F2.8 L IS.
> 
> Maybe add the EF-S 10-22mm for a wide view, maybe add a macro for close up detail shots and maybe add an ultra fast prime...F1.4



Whats the benefit of an EF-S over an EF?  I know the one can only be used on the dslr's with the crop factor and would damage other slr's.  Does the EF-S give you the true number after the crop factor?  For example, would it really be 17-55 after the 1.6x crop, or would it be 27-83mm?


----------



## nicfargo (May 1, 2008)

Well, your 50mm 1.8 isn't a terrible lens, I still use mine quite often.  I also use a 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8, and 16-35 2.8.  I then use my 100mm Macro for ring shots and whatnot, it's also f/2.8.  I honestly wouldn't shoot with anything slower then 2.8 and even that's too slow a lot of the times (thank goodness for off camera flash).


----------



## RyanLilly (May 3, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Well, of the ones I mentioned...the 17-55 F2.8 IS would be the most useful in the most situations.
> 
> An alternative might be the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8 or the Sigma 18-50mm F2.8.  They are both good lenses and about half the price of the Canon.  I've got the Tamron because I just couldn't afford the Canon...but I do plan to upgrade.
> 
> Don't forget that you will need backup equipment if you are going to be responsible for shooting someones wedding.



I have read many reviews on the Tamron and the Sigma, and the consensus seems to be that the Tamron is the better choice, Do a google search and you'll find them. The Tamron 17-50 2.8 is next on my shopping list, just gotta wait for my tax return check!


----------

